# Fuente SMPS DC - DC con TL494 IRFZ44 y EI35 Evensaudio



## XeRo21lp (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola que tal, hace un par de semanas encontré esta fuente en la web y bueno como tenía algunas fuentes ATX en desuso me decidí a montar dicho circuito, pero me vinieron algunas dudas al respecto, la primera fue con el transformador, en la lista de materiales indicaban el uso de un EI35 las clásicas de las fuentes ATX pero por lo visto los pines de conexión en la placa no están diseñadas para dicha fuente ya que no coinciden con la del transformador (posiblemente se tiene que bobinar nuevamente el trafo o recorrer los pines de conexión del mismo no lo se estoy en dudas  ).

No se si estoy en lo correcto pero sigo encontrando fallas en el diseño ya que en la pcb de impresión que esta en pdf se puede notar la conexión existente entre los resistores de 1k  que van conectados a través de un puente al pin 15,14,13 y 2 del tl494, cosa que no sucede en la imagen de la mascara de componentes que lleva el archivo y en el diagrama que pude encontrar de otra fuente de información (están remarcadas con rojo en la mascara de componentes editada), según el diagrama estos resistores deberían estar conectados a gnd y los pines 9 y 10 a las bases respectivas de los transistores 2n3904 y 2n3905 respectivamente.

Otra cosa que me llama la atención son los capacitores de salida ya que en la mascara de componentes y en el diagrama indican poner 4700uf/63V mientras que en la lista de componentes solo con 2200uf/35 es suficiente, le puse los de 2200uf no se si ando en lo correcto  

En cuanto a los MOSPEC F16c20c y F16c20a solo pude encontrar el primero que es AKKA   estaba pensando en ponerle diodos fr307, no se si vayan a soportar la corriente ya que solo trabajan con 3A alguna sugerencia con esto?? quise poner un reemplazo y pude ver que el f12c20c tiene casi las mismas características pero lamentablemente solo tengo el AKKA y no asi el KAAK con una corriente de trabajo de 12A.

Y mi ultimo obstáculo es la bobina de 100uH L1 que no se como construirla, estaba pensando que podría usar la bobina amarilla pequeña que existen en las ATX ya que al parecer es la misma que utilizan en el circuito de dicha fuente con las mismas espiras (la bobina esta pintada de color amarilla y uno de los laterales es de color blanco tiene 2.2cm de diámetro externo, 1.1cm de diámetro interno y 0.4cm x 0.7cm de sección.

en el archivo adjunto están las imágenes del circuito funcionando, el archivo del pcb en pdf, la mascara de componentes original y la editada, el diagrama del circuito, la lista de componentes y las imágenes de mi placa en construcción, si alguien ya realizó esta fuente le pediría por favor que me ayude con la construcción de la misma.

Recién ando con esto de las fuentes SMPS y me falta mucho por aprender, y bueno nunca es tarde para eso o por lo menos eso creo


----------

